# Whos The Ultimate Chaos Terminator?



## Uilleam (Nov 23, 2009)

I've been thinking that someday I may want to deviate from my pure World Eater army and field a Black legion army. I've been discussing various units with my friends and one that we can't agree on is which Mark of Chaos makes Chaos terminators the meanest. You're gonna invest some serious points in these guys and $$$ so it pays to get it right! :victory:

Khorne gives you +1 Attack. Which is cool especially if you kit out with dual lightning claws. But you really lose out on shooting attacks by doing so. We were all in agreement that while very angry looking these guys aren't as valuable as the others.

Slaanesh makes them I 5. Which is awesome if you're thinking close combat. Going first when armed with power weapons or lightning claws assures that whatever is in CC with you will be in pretty rough shape before it hits back. But other than CC this mark is fairly useless.

Nurgle and T 5 plus a 2+ save and 5+ Inv. Yikes, these guys are gonna soak up punishment. The IG and their angry flashlights are pretty much useless. Even bolters require 5+ to wound. But you're still vulnerable to Lascannons and the like even with T 5.

Tzeentch with a 4+ Inv save means all those AP2 weapons, as well as power weapons and MCs, that people like to use to down terminators become much less effective. These guys are tough to down at range. That said though they're still only T4 with 1 wound. Massed fire power, even angry flashlights, will eventually knock them out of the fight.

I think it's between Nurgle and Tzeentch but maybe others have different ideas. What are your thoughts and experiences with the subject?


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

i played a freind who used the mark of slaanesh on his termis and they really hurt my 10 man tac squad in cc i beat him but just had seargeant left against 5 chaos termies


----------



## Vet Sgt Ezekiel (May 8, 2009)

I had the same problem....

For my last army I painted up some IW termies and made up icons and weapon arms using magnets. I then just used what was the most applicable to the mission/opponent.

I found i used Khorne + Nurgle. The 'adaptable marks' are also 'fluffy' IMO


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Well, none of the marks make termicide units any better, so...


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Uilleam said:


> I've been thinking that someday I may want to deviate from my pure World Eater army and field a Black legion army. I've been discussing various units with my friends and one that we can't agree on is which Mark of Chaos makes Chaos terminators the meanest. You're gonna invest some serious points in these guys and $$$ so it pays to get it right! :victory:
> 
> Khorne gives you +1 Attack. Which is cool especially if you kit out with dual lightning claws. But you really lose out on shooting attacks by doing so. We were all in agreement that while very angry looking these guys aren't as valuable as the others.
> The main problem with the Khornate icon is that it's on one model, which can be killed by a bad save. Champions are overkill, but the Icon is actually more cost-efficient, if you have 5 of them in a land-raider. Good if you're going fluffy, but otherwise, there's better choices.
> ...


I saw another thread like this before, here's my thoughts in purple.


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Well, you could always put them in cover. Then Tzeench would be a bit of waste.

I miss the good old days, when MoT made you a fsking sorcerer outright.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Cyklown said:


> Well, you could always put them in cover. Then Tzeench would be a bit of waste.
> 
> I miss the good old days, when MoT made you a fsking sorcerer outright.


Both true, also, Tzeentch didn't have to worry about this perils thing, Berzerkers went crazy, and all kinds of cool things. I wasn't even playing 40k back then, but I wish that codex were the current one. T.T


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Eh. It was a cluttered, silly mess, but they certainly should have stayed true to it,


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Cyklown said:


> Eh. It was a cluttered, silly mess, but they certainly should have stayed true to it,


Yeah, it was hard to put a list together for it, but the rules were fun and cool. A redesign with better balance and more streamlined layout would have been awesome, but instead they had to make Spiky Marines. Anyways, we're getting off-topic, lets not stray too far.


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Alright, here's the best icon:
The chaos undivided one. It's actually worth the points.

Keep in mind that I see termies as being mostly termicide units, so whatever they do after they DS in an nuke something...


----------



## MyI)arkness (Jun 8, 2008)

Schwarzneger is ultimate chaos terminator! I personaly would guess tzentch, as it takes ALOT of small arms fire to take down terminators anyway. Though it depends on what you want to do, those +1 attacks on power fists would do alot of good. Slaanesh is basicaly only good against meq stuff and nurgle is good against small arms fire, but, people usualy allocate something more powerful at terminators anyway.

I personaly see no use in terminators other than termicide, but eh, if you really want smth fluffy.

Edit: oh i basicaly got ninja'd by Masked Jackal, but i wrote it shorter xD


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

And I already pointed out that termicide was the most powerfull way to use termi's.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Cyklown said:


> Alright, here's the best icon:
> The chaos undivided one. It's actually worth the points.
> 
> Keep in mind that I see termies as being mostly termicide units, so whatever they do after they DS in an nuke something...


Well, even Chaos Glory, if you're getting nuked enough to use it, then those Termies are or are going to be dead anyways.


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

I always just assumed it did what the only undivided mark did, which would most assuredly be usefull in small squads.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Cyklown said:


> I always just assumed it did what the only undivided mark did, which would most assuredly be usefull in small squads.


Well, with regular CSM squads, it's more useful. They're easier to kill, but given another round or two of combat, can whittle down a tougher enemy, which Chaos Glory all but assures they'll have the chance to do.


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

So it's still a reroll then, correct?

If so then it's going to be quite usefully to small squads given the tests for taking 25% casualties, etc.


----------



## Uilleam (Nov 23, 2009)

I think I'll be going with Tzeentch then. I miss the good ole days when marks were used instead of icons. Made ya fearless, etc, etc,... Bring back the Berzerker Glaive! Khorne Princes are so useless now.:ireful2:

BTW, what in the warp is termicide? Sounds interesting. I totally abandoned terminators in the current codex until I decided to eventually field a Black Legion army so I'm a lil out of the loop. World Eaters don't need termis. Just more Zerkers!:victory:


----------



## MyI)arkness (Jun 8, 2008)

Termicide is when you take 3 terms, give them combimeltas and deepstrike them in the rear of some enemy wehicle - voila!


----------



## Uilleam (Nov 23, 2009)

That's so dirty! I LOVE IT!:grin: 

Remember kids, it's not about playing fair. It's about making your opponent whine like a lil girl when you sideswipe him with something totally unexpected. :laugh:


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Uilleam said:


> That's so dirty! I LOVE IT!:grin:
> 
> Remember kids, it's not about playing fair. It's about making your opponent whine like a lil girl when you sideswipe him with something totally unexpected. :laugh:


Termicide Squads are hardly the Spanish Inquisition, every one expects them 

Besides, you have to show them your army list


----------



## Colonel Wolf (Nov 11, 2009)

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> Termicide Squads are hardly the Spanish Inquisition, every one expects them
> 
> Besides, you have to show them your army list


True, but there’s a big difference between what you have and what you do with it!:grin:


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

That is true, but if you see "3x Terminators w/ Combi-meltas" what do you think they are going ot be doing


----------



## MyI)arkness (Jun 8, 2008)

Well if enemy sees you having like 3 squads x3 termies with combi weps, there is not much choice of what you are planning to do with them xD, because ds'ing them would be termicide, since opponent would be atleast prepared to shoot them, while not-dsing them would just be suicide


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Have to agree that the new codex has no flavour when compared to the old one as its focused on renagades rather than legions but to (nearly) quote the roman Emperor Augustus "GW give me back my legions!" 

back on topic personally i think the best mark is tzeentch on termis, slaanesh is only good on DLCs but you generally want a powerfist or chain fist so you can deal with vehicles so MoS is wasted here, MoN helps vs normal weapons but not the type of weapons that worry termis like plasma guns battlecannons etc the 2+ will save the vast majority of small arms fire anyway. MoK helps in CC (again best with DLC) but for 2-3 turns you'll either sit in a land raider, wait to deep strike, sit still after deepstriking so for the most part your paying alot of points for a couple of extra attacks. MoT helps with the things that worry termis giving you a 50 50 chance to survive against anything from plasma guns, railguns, battlecannons, power weapons even strength d weapons. MoT every time

Plus if your going to use termicide you may as well use obliterators as they do the job better


----------



## paolodistruggiuova (Feb 24, 2010)

termicide are an elite choice while oblits are heavy, and u most likely want ur oblits on the board in turn 1 to use all that long range goodness u'r paying for  oh and 105pts for 3 melta shots is also better then 75 for just 1


----------

